# Good dentist in Dubai



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

HI

need some urgent dental treatment and dont know who to go to. I am concerned that the local dentists will take advantage but afraid that the expat ones will be very expensive. Dental treatment is the only thing not covered by the medical insurance policy!

Does anyone have any recommendations? Someone in the Barsha/ Marina area would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I highly recommend my own dentist

Dr Dale Swallow of UK Dental Clinic based in Healthcare City

Tel: 04 363 5371


-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

make sure you get a free scale and polish if you are referring people!


----------

